# going numb



## Evie (Jan 22, 2010)

We've been married for 9 yrs now with 3 beautiful girls. After our second daughter was born things really changed for us.We live way to close to my family who cause a lot of drama. I had sever postpatum depression.I pulled away from him and the kids,all I wanted to do was find a hole to crawl in and stay. Things got to the point where we both met someone online,and when we both found out about it and talked,we both agreed that we needed to work on our marriage. But I don't feel like things have changed at all.We still fight a lot over the kids over money,moving.Anything really.No matter what I say or do it's wrong in his eyes.The place we live in is way to small for our family,the area sucks,the kids are not happy and i'm not happy. When I try to come up with a solution he knocks it down. Always has a reason to make me feel stubid.And sex well lets just say it feels like a job,there's no passion between us anymore. I don't know how to fix this anymore I'm out of answers,I've ask him to go to marriage counseling but he refuses.I'm so tired of fighting,I can't talk to him. I feel so lost.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

try to pick up the book the 5 languages of love by gary chapman, it makes a lot of sense, it sounds like you two just aren't meeting each others needs, one person can change things if they try.....
it takes time........it's worth a try 9 years, 3 girls.......good luck


----------

